# Conspiracy Theories: 9/11



## shicklegroober (Apr 8, 2009)

So I'm doing research for my english class and I'm just curious if anyone else on here has heard anything/knows anything about the 9/11 conspiracy theories?

I've found a lot of good books on the topic so far, and I'm eager to see what some of you guys might think about the whole idea.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

Uh oh.... here we go

This is a subject that I like to discuss. But it would get really messy. For now I will have no part in it.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a sob story, but my dad was in 9/11.

You may use this information if you wish, just credit it to Jacob Levine.

He was on one of the lower floors of the 2nd tower to get hit. He usually wasn't there, he was just there that day for a training class. They heard an explosion (the first plane hitting the first tower) and panicked. The class instructors told everyone it was nothing, and to sit back down. However, my dad was smart enough not to listen and ran out of the building. The 2nd plane flew over his head while he was on the ferry leaving manhattan. 

So, luckily, he survived. If you need any more info, I don't care if you ask me, I don't get pissed or anything like that. I'm just glad my dad made it out.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2009)

Religion and politics... two subjects you never want to bring up here.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

Contraversial things are great for school projects, though.


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2009)

I watched a recorded video on some conspiracy theories of 9/11, and it was quite convincing. Unfortunately, I was never able to find the video again, and I don't recall a name of the organization doing it.

The video basically analyzed the evidence that was available to the public, and it really makes you think about how vulnerable we are by using the media as a medium for information. The media can essentially manipulate the information as they feel, and they do. The sad part is, is that the general public believes nearly all of it.

Good luck on project.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Contraversial things are great for school projects, though.



But not really in a forum in which you don't want a bunch of people fighting. I personally thought the "what is your religion" thread was pretty bad.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Apr 8, 2009)

pjk said:


> I watched a recorded video on some conspiracy theories of 9/11, and it was quite convincing. Unfortunately, I was never able to find the video again, and I don't recall a name of the organization doing it.
> 
> The video basically analyzed the evidence that was available to the public, and it really makes you think about how vulnerable we are by using the media as a medium for information. The media can essentially manipulate the information as they feel, and they do. The sad part is, is that the general public believes nearly all of it.
> 
> Good luck on project.



Wasn't it called Loose Change or something like that??? I remember watching it like 3 years ago.


----------



## skwishy (Apr 8, 2009)

pjk said:


> I watched a recorded video on some conspiracy theories of 9/11, and it was quite convincing. Unfortunately, I was never able to find the video again, and I don't recall a name of the organization doing it.
> 
> The video basically analyzed the evidence that was available to the public, and it really makes you think about how vulnerable we are by using the media as a medium for information. The media can essentially manipulate the information as they feel, and they do. The sad part is, is that the general public believes nearly all of it.
> 
> Good luck on project.



Could it have been Zeitgeist? You can find it on google video, the whole movie is on there I think.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Ellis said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Contraversial things are great for school projects, though.
> ...



I had a feeling that one was going to get messy so I took no part in it. 

9/11/01 - I remember that day. I was in physics class and my school went into lockdown. I watched the towers collapse from the school library window. Hard to forget something like that.


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah the video is called Loose Change, and the director and producer started the 9/11 Truth Movement.

It's pretty heavy stuff, the best part about it I think is that the story the government told the public is also a conspiracy theory by definition, the book I'm reading now Debunking 9/11 Debunking, has a bunch of really hard hitting points that just make you think. It's intense, to say the least.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 8, 2009)

This is going to turn bad...


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned all the conspiracy stuff regarding this is a load of cockadookie. I know someone that believes the conspiracy stuff whom I respect for his intellect, so I assume there is some evidence, however I don't buy it.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

So far so good (not turning ugly yet...)


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 8, 2009)

ahhh yes.... 9/11.... i remember it like it was yesterday... i didn't find out about it until 9/21... is this perhaps, another conspiracy?


----------



## holypasta (Apr 8, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Religion and politics... two subjects you never want to bring up here.



that's a sadly closed-minded view. i completely disagree.
"You mean to tell me that when the truth offends people, you're going to change the truth?" --Michael Harper.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

holypasta said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Religion and politics... two subjects you never want to bring up here.
> ...



Turning bad- pcharles, please don't reply

For whatever reason I just though of this quote, forget where I heard it but:

"Tell the truth, and leave immediately afterwards"


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, I was trying to reference the Obama vs. McCain or the "What is your religion?" threads, but I guess you can take my completely innocent post and criticize it based on your gross misinterpretation.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

holypasta said:


> that's a sadly closed-minded view. i completely disagree.
> "You mean to tell me that when the truth offends people, you're going to change the truth?" --Michael Harper.



But no one here actually knows the truth. They may have a theory that actually turns out to be true, but no one can tell for sure that it is. It's all speculation, especially in regards to religion and 9/11. Politics is just opinions, there is no truth to it at all.


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw man it's getting heated. I was just curious what people's stands were on the topic, if you disagree with what you've heard, maybe say why. If you agree with the theory that the government was behind it, or at least had foreknowledge of it maybe just why. I think it could lead to a very legitimate discussion.


----------



## Kian (Apr 8, 2009)

Good to know that the cubing community is not entirely comprised of smart people.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> Good to know that the cubing community is not entirely comprised of smart people.



I LOL'd


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 8, 2009)

If you're going to watch 9/11 conspiracy movies, at least watch the opposition videos that disprove them (Loose Change - Loose Change Debunked).


----------



## jcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> OK, I was trying to reference the Obama vs. McCain or the "What is your religion?" threads, but I guess you can take my completely innocent post and criticize it based on your gross misinterpretation.



Sorry 'bout that, I was wrong.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 8, 2009)

pjk said:


> The video basically analyzed the evidence that was available to the public, and it really makes you think about how vulnerable we are by using the media as a medium for information. The media can essentially manipulate the information as they feel, and they do. The sad part is, is that the general public believes nearly all of it.



Yeah...I've the heard the media reffered to as "The 4th Branch of the Government"...I think that conspiracy theorists came up with. Some theorists reach for things that could have never happened, but the smart ones actually make a ton of sense.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been following the truth movement stuff for about 2 years now. I was first arguing with someone about it on another forum. At first I thought it was all completely ridiculous and sort of made it my mission to disprove to the guy. But the more and more I got into it, the more I started to really question things. Now, I don't fully believe that the government orchestrated 9/11 (though I am open to the possibility), but I do think there are definitely some unanswered questions, and some things are being covered up.

Probably the most significant figure in the movement is Alex Jones, who has a radio talk show 6 days a week, and makes numerous films. His show streams free on the internet and his movies are all free too. Around a month before 9/11 happened on his radio show he was mentioning osama bin laden and saying that something could happen to the trade center. On the very day it happened he was denouncing it as government false flag terrorism. When I first started listening to the guys show I have to admit I thought he was a nutcase (he does sound like one sometimes, lol) but after listening for so long now I have seen that SO much of what he and his guests say turns out to be completely true.


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't looked into the opposing side very in depth yet but I do plan on doing so. I hope Kians remark wasn't directed towards me though


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 8, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> This is going to turn bad...



I give until by the end of tomorrow to be closed lol


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

My mother's cousin was on the plane.I have yet to hear her story-she is now staying at New Jersey.
I don't think the hijackers are any Moslem terrorist group.
Please do not comment on this.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd make jokes and speculate about any conspiracy, but I wouldn't touch WTC with a ten feet pole


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> My mother's cousin was on the plane.I have yet to hear her story-she is now staying at New Jersey.



How did she survive?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

Why does everyone assume this thread will turn out ugly? 

However, I am interested in all this stuff, but I don't know how to get into it. The only thing I read so far that is interesting seems the 
Pro-conspiracy:
* Loose Change (very concrete thing to look up)
* Alex Jones (less concrete)
* Truth movement (google-able, but to broad)
Con-conspiracy:
* Loose Change Debunked (very concrete thing to look up)

Can anyone add some of the best, most concrete sources to the list above?


----------



## VP7 (Apr 8, 2009)

Not Scenario 12d again.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Why does everyone assume this thread will turn out ugly?
> 
> However, I am interested in all this stuff, but I don't know how to get into it. The only thing I read so far that is interesting seems the
> Pro-conspiracy:
> ...



Books:
http://www.amazon.com/Debunking-11-Myths-Conspiracy-Theories/dp/158816635X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1
http://www.amazon.com/Debunking-11-Mechanics-Defenders-Conspiracy/dp/156656686X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2

Films:
Loose Change: Final Cut
Terrorstorm: Final Cut (not particularly about 9/11 but rather builds a case that the government would be capable, by talking about past events of government-sponsored terror.)
The 9/11 Chronicles: Part One, Truth Rising

Websites:
Infowars.com (has a news archive of stories related to sept 11)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9/11_Truth_Movement#Organizations (big list of websites and organizations)


I think one of the problems now is that there is so much news and stuff out there these days that it can simply be overwhelming for someone who is trying to research it as a lot of info you find on google may be outdated. Also you might run into some weird theories that people put out, like "the planes were holograms", etc.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 8, 2009)

lol i just go to www.thebestpageintheuniverse.com and read all of his theories  hahaha find the one on 9/11 or on the titanic


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 8, 2009)

I never thought of the possibility of a conspiracy (I live on Malaysia) until I downloaded the Spiderman 3 movie and it turned out to be Loose Change..lol.

But I was hooked on to it and it did seem pretty convincing, though of course I did not hear arguments from the other side


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 8, 2009)

tim said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > My mother's cousin was on the plane.I have yet to hear her story-she is now staying at New Jersey.
> ...



This.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 8, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I'd make jokes and speculate about any conspiracy, but I wouldn't touch WTC with a ten feet pole



Lucky for you. Unfortunately, I work within 10 feet. (Well, maybe 100 meters... but it's about the same thing.)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 8, 2009)

tim said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > My mother's cousin was on the plane.I have yet to hear her story-she is now staying at New Jersey.
> ...



She didn't.

Watch this-
[youtube]Q_OIXfkXEj0&feature=channel_page[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 8, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Religion and politics... two subjects you never want to bring up here.



I agree with religion... but lightly discussing politics in my eyes is okay =) I don't mind it when like people oppose political figures, but if it's heated, then yeah, I completely agree =)


Off topic (of an off topic thread ):

FINALLY!!! Another Cincinnati cuber! I thought I was the only one here =b


Lol I love the ONN. The acting is soooo good.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 8, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA AMAZINGG HAHAHA "bush and i.. we hang"


----------



## Odin (Apr 9, 2009)

[youtube]U1PPE0dEgdI&feature=related[/youtube]

Wow. Isn’t it obvious what really happened on 9/11?


----------



## KConny (Apr 9, 2009)

Why is there no serious journalist or country that doubt the official explanation? Wouldn't Iraq benefit from this being done buy the American government? Why wouldn't they put millions of dollars on trying to prove it was the American government?


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

"Why would they kill three thousand of their own infidels" LOL


----------

